# Car Photography: 2012 BMW 335iS



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Got a new car and I consider myself a BIT of an amateur photographer... so I decided to take some pics! Enjoy!


















































































INTERIOR:


----------



## Arken (Mar 13, 2012)

Our old Chevelle 454 SS


----------



## Arken (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the 3-series coupe BTW! Awesome color on your 335


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Arken said:


> Love the 3-series coupe BTW! Awesome color on your 335


Thanks! I love the iS, exhaust note is NASTY! and the color is awesome, haha.

Beautiful SS btw, I've never liked the newer american cars, but have a lot of respect for the older ones. And your car looks like it is in amazing condition... looks new!


----------



## Canon Fodder (Sep 18, 2010)

Arken said:


> Our old Chevelle 454 SS


That's sweet!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice photos |>

Let's hope I will have a similar car one day


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Great car! nice pics too


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry for bringing this back from the dead... but some more pics after some modifications!


----------



## romnickhudges (Mar 15, 2012)

I love the car the view as well. I find it really amusing and the white color simply looks purity. I love it!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

romnickhudges said:


> I love the car the view as well. I find it really amusing and the white color simply looks purity. I love it!


Thanks!


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*2012 Z4 sDrive35i
*


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

AirWatch said:


> *2012 Z4 SDrive 35i
> *


Love it! All you need to do is get rid of those orange reflectors! haha

The new Z is a stunning car... especially the Sdrive. Quick too!


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*2012 Z4 sDrive35i


...One Mean Driving Machine


*


----------

